# New Pics of my Tank!!



## Sick-Oh (Oct 2, 2009)

What else could I do to improve the tank?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd add some logs in the front and on the side, but that's just me.


----------



## Sick-Oh (Oct 2, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> I'd add some logs in the front and on the side, but that's just me.


wood will absorb the needed pH of the water. but thanks for your advice.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Sick-Oh said:


> wood will absorb the needed pH of the water. but thanks for your advice.


Not wood logs, but resin logs like you find at Petsmart and Petco.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm told by biotope purists that plants don't belong in a Malawi tank, but IMO the fish like them, they help water quality, and they look good. 

You have nothing at the top of your tank (the favorite hiding place for picked on fish). I would add either floating plant (hornwort, plastic) or zoomed floating plastic log. Neither really belongs but I find holding mothers hang out there.


----------



## Sick-Oh (Oct 2, 2009)

emc7 said:


> I'm told by biotope purists that plants don't belong in a Malawi tank, but IMO the fish like them, they help water quality, and they look good.
> 
> You have nothing at the top of your tank (the favorite hiding place for picked on fish). I would add either floating plant (hornwort, plastic) or zoomed floating plastic log. Neither really belongs but I find holding mothers hang out there.


the purists are right, but I'm not a purist. I've never heard of a mbuna's longevity being diminished due to alien plant life in an aquarium. I personally love to break up the monotony of rock with a couple simple plants. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## mjzuverink (Dec 6, 2009)

i agree, while most people would say no plants in the mbuna tank, this does not mean you cant have them, they are just suggesting that the plants may not survive, they are in no way harmful to the fish. i like the plants you have in your rocks. usually the anubias can survive because of the thick leaves they have. i have a feeling the floating plants would last, but again, they ar worth the try if you think you would like the look of them. other than that i think the tank looks great and there isnt much to add. im not sure what kind of lighting you have. if you have t8 or t5 i think gettin a blue actinic bulb would really look nice


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I tend to like this open look for cichlid tanks. I think it is awesome just as it is. Others may hate all that space.


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

mjzuverink said:


> if you have t8 or t5 i think gettin a blue actinic bulb would really look nice


probably one of the easiest ways to make your tank look great


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

Plants are often said not to go with mbunas because mbunas will eat all but the hardiest of plants.It certainly can and is done it just takes some research. The tank looks really good as it is. I wouldn't change a thing.


----------

